# Put me back on my bike - In search of Tom Simpson



## Tynan (14 Jun 2010)

Returning this one back to the forum, a good and interesting read, well thumbed when i got and now with a few loose pages sadly, but all still there and in the correct order, at work only a few metres from the post room and ready to go

old skool rools so first come, first served


----------



## 4F (14 Jun 2010)

Yah


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2010)

so i missed it then , shame


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2010)

4F it is


----------



## eldudino (15 Jun 2010)

I hate old skool rules


----------



## Telemark (15 Jun 2010)

so do I 



T


----------



## Tynan (15 Jun 2010)

hard but fair, I can;t say I care for the prick tease of the raffle

MP, I've spent another 15 minutes of my life rooting round the house, I'm seriously annoyed about it, not given up but puzzled as to where the bloody thing is, the wife has tidied it withouta doubt, aologies


----------



## Tynan (15 Jun 2010)

it's as much about me getting grumpy about losing things in my own house, it's going to pop up sometime, hopefuly this year


----------



## Garz (27 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> hard but fair, I can;t say I care for the prick tease of the raffle
> 
> MP, I've spent another 15 minutes of my life rooting round the house, I'm seriously annoyed about it, not given up but puzzled as to where the bloody thing is, the wife has *tidied* it withouta doubt, aologies



OMG I thought I was the only one with this major annoyance...


----------

